# Show Your American Saddlebred Pictures.



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I would like to know just how many people on this site ride Saddlebreds or have ridden Saddlebreds. Post pictures if you have them and give a little description about your horse.


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an american saddlebred cross,can I post his pic anyways?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah go ahead.


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Okayy well he is the horse on the left in my avvie


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I put my pictures in this one: :wink:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/how-your-saddlebreds-22111/

I have more, of course.  I will wait until after shedding season to get some more. 

I am actually about to start blogging about my Danny. Just 'cause I love him and a lot of others are doing it. "Would I jump off a bridge if everyone is doing it?" "Only if it has saddlebreds at the bottom."


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

i love saddlebreds! posted a thread just like this one a while ago but only got one response! not very many people have saddlebreds i guess. they're my favorite though! so fun to ride.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Haha, the opening post in my blog is about the affects of the ASB addiction. It is kind of humorous. Granted, I am sure someone who knows someone suffering with a real drug addiction would take offense. I do not mean that, assuredly. It is very true though. I go through serious ASB withdrawls.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I rode Saddlebreds for 10 years and owned 3 of them : ]

This was my first one:
Flickr: Search Cloud's Mystique's photostream

And this was my third one:
Flickr: Search Cloud's Mystique's photostream


I don't have any pictures of my second one on the computer : /


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been around saddlebreds all my life! I say once you have a saddlebred there really isnt any other breed a person would perfer. I have a bad habit of comparing breeds to a saddlebred in my mind.

Sence Im not on my regular computer I cant show you all the saddlebred my family as own in the past and my newest one Duke but I do have a few pictures of my Barney

the first on is are 2nd show together. He was 2 and perfect. But notice in that picture how ****ed I looked... I think it was because A)Some girl was making me mad and there for I was mad at the whole world (I was 13. It was my right to be ****y all the time) or B) I was mad at Barney for being stupid.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow I love you saddlebred. why are they called saddlebred though?


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

barney, i agree. i always compare other breeds to saddlebreds! there is just nothing like them.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Saddlebred orignal name was American Horse. They crossed thoroughbreds with galloway and hobby horses. I guess they got the "bred" part from thoroughbred but they Made kentucky a large produseing state. Pioneers took the "American horse" to the south and ended up in Missouri. Missouri rivaled Kentucky for the best Saddle Horses and Missourians say, "If Kentucky made the Saddle Horse, then Missouri made him better."


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

bumble said:


> barney, i agree. i always compare other breeds to saddlebreds! there is just nothing like them.


I just cant help it! They really are a great breed. I was reading a site and it said Saddlebreds were made for the civil war and help for a smooth ride and they needed a horse that could go on forever. Not to mention they wanted something to show off as well in shows.


I think they found there breed.:lol:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Tayz said:


> wow I love you saddlebred. why are they called saddlebred though?


Why are they called Saddlebreds? Because they were bred to be the superlative riding horse. They were bred to be put under saddle. Saddle-Horses, they were originally called. They were bred to be your favorite mount. And they truly are. They are brave, they are intelligent, they are fancy as all get out. They really made a statement on Sunday rides through the parks. Now it is sports cars. Then it was horses. 

Saddlebreds are the Mercedes Benz of horses. They were bred from the best. They took the best of many breeds, not just Thoroughbreds and Galloways and Narangasetts. The name Saddlebred was adapted from "Saddle-Horse". I guess people thought it seemed more specific to define the breed. Many older trainers and those devoted to the breed (and those who hang out and learn from the older trainers) still refer to a Saddlebred as a Saddle-Horse, interchangeably. 

Any horse book you find over 50 years old, you will find MANY great pictures and information about Saddlebreds, and in many of them they are referred to as the American Saddle-Horse. 

In the other thread, I said I live, breath, and think Saddlebred. They are that consuming.


*"The show horse must be eager and animated and look ready to jump out of the ring at any moment*, yet be perfectly responsive to the rider's commands. He can be so only when properly mouthed, properly schooled, and mannered, and then beautifully ridden. The challenge of this field of showing is unequalled, and only those who have tried all fields can truly appreciate the exhilarating joy that comes to a rider on a horse that is doing his all and delighting the railbirds with his presence every step of the way. Few have the privelege of riding those rare "greats" of the show horse world; many more people, however, have the privelege of seeing them in action and of sensing the ecstasy of a fine rider feeling a great mount move beneath him." *

_*__- I have actually seen that happen, though. lol_ 

*"When a horse wants to display himself in front of other horses, especially in front of mares, he lifts his neck up high and flexes his poll haughtily, and picks his legs up freely, and keeps his tail up."* - _Xenophon (380 bc) _







Can't get much better than that. 

General Lee's description of his favorite horse, Traveller, who is now buried near his general.

*"Such a picture could inspire a poet, whose genius could then depict his worth and describe his endurance of toil, hunger, thirst, heat and cold, and the dangers and sufferings through which he has passed. He could dilate upon his sagacity and affection and his invariable response to every wish of his rider. He might even imagine his thoughts through the long night-marches and days of battle through which he has passed."*


*"The first time I saw a five gaited American Saddlebred work, it was like magic in the arena. It was beautiful." *-Richard Shrake. Yes, Richard Shrake

The Adventures of Daniel - "The ASB Addiction"

Not all Saddlebreds can fit everybody, but I firmly believe that there is a Saddlebred for everyone. Once you have one that fits you, you will never be free of it. Even if you never own another Saddlebred after the one, the memory will haunt you. :shock: In a good way, I mean. :wink:


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Plantation owners before and during the Civil War wanted a smooth ride to where they were headed so they bred horses for their smoothness. Tennessee Walkers and American Saddle Horses(American Saddlebreds or Saddlebreds) are two of the breeds.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

These were Dixie's saddlebred horses. General is the darker of the two and Dan has the white socks.

Dan and General

















Dan and his rider/trainer Eagle at Dixie.


----------



## MightTellYou (Jan 11, 2009)

Wonderful pictures everyone! I love American Saddlebreds. I had several when i was growing up. Now I just have two. Sadly, I don't have any pictures. Once you have one, you are hooked! 

They are the horse world's best kept secret. They can do ANYTHING and they look good doing it! They have the best, most trainable and willing minds I have ever worked with. It is a shame that not many people know about them or have preconceived notions about them.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

These aren't the greatest pictures of my Saddlebred. They're actually really bad. I don't know what the white spot is and I had to really lighten the contrast so you could see him relatively well. He's a chestnut gelding, with four white socks(I will never be able to keep them completely clean during a show), a white blaze, and a white spot under his chin.










http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb320/kakumai/Horses of my world/IMG017-1.jpg


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

To see the other picture, use the link.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

LadyDreamer said:


> I put my pictures in this one: :wink:
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/how-your-saddlebreds-22111/
> 
> I have more, of course.  I will wait until after shedding season to get some more.
> ...


 
Waaaaiiit a tic....I was always told that Saddlebreds have to be "taught" their movement, and yet, here you are with a picture of a foal, doing...well, some fancy movement. LadyDreamer, you're messing up my world here!  LoL, but seriously, fill me in. AMAZING horses, everyone. I adore Saddlebreds and can easily see how they could become an obsession. :wink:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Lori1983 said:


> Waaaaiiit a tic....I was always told that Saddlebreds have to be "taught" their movement, and yet, here you are with a picture of a foal, doing...well, some fancy movement. LadyDreamer, you're messing up my world here!  LoL, but seriously, fill me in. AMAZING horses, everyone. I adore Saddlebreds and can easily see how they could become an obsession. :wink:


Now, who would have told you that? :?:

I will get you as much info as you could possibly want here in a few days. I am in the process of going home for break, and am not very organized. 

Is there anything specific you would like to know? 

And oh yes, they are a big obsession. I brought a friend over to show her the Saddlebreds the other day. I let my two year old out to play, and he was actually playing with my friend. He'd come up to me like "Yeah, so what? I know you." Then run up to my friend "HAH! Look at me! I am going to stop and snort at you and dash away so you can't get me!! Haha!" 

They are like, family, okay.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, I've got more pictures of my horse. He's a little on the messy looking side, but I can only keep him so clean during the winter months.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, here is my love. 

He is most definitely NOT a good example of the breed image wise, but he has that great Saddlebred Temperament. That is the only thing he has going for him. But that is okay with me. 

Even the ugly ones need love too. 










Heheh, I love the mane. 









Playing "Wild Stallions" with the other colts.









*SNORT*









Hehe, I just adore him. He is an arrogant little sucker. He'll need every bit of that.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Moon's a National Show Horse (A cross between an Arabian and a saddlebred). He's the horse on my profile. I <3 Saddlebreds!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

How about my Saddlebred cross?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome pics guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## 2manypetz (May 14, 2009)

Here is my daughter and her beloved saddlebred she calls Sam, he is an 8 year old gelding, his registered name is "Gypsys' Gift. They were practicing for the first time with the double bridle. she rides him western, english, trail rides, jumps, costume, 4H, bareback, games, hoping for first parade in June. He was scared of him own shadow when we frist got him, not after much despooking, he trusts her, and they have a lot of fun together!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Your Saddlebreds are gorgeous!! I didn't know this many people owned them


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Some more of my love. Took him to school with me and for a "crazy" saddlebred on his first trip off the farm, oh my he was perfect. Crossed railroad tracks, went from the lower barn to the top barn, loaded and unloaded perfectly, stood like an 18 month old baby, and I hope made a good impression on the anti-saddlebred nutjobs at the school.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is my newest Saddlebred.









Here is my yearling. 









Here is a three year old we have for sale.


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, they are a very trim and fit breed arent they? I am just curious what a fine saddlebred would cost?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

It all depends on what you want.  There are nice Saddlebreds to fit almost any budget. If you are looking for the next Louisville Winner, you could be looking at spending over $20,000. But if you are looking for a beautiful anything horse, that may or may not be cut out for the show ring, you can find them anywhere from $800-$8000. 

I am huge supporter of Saddlebred Rescue Inc., located in Blairstown, NJ. Their horses' fees are usually under $1000, and with them, you can find anything from unbroke broodmares, to (usually) lesson horses. They often come from the Amish, so many are broke to ride and drive, they are thoroughly evaluated, and represented honestly. 

You can check out their horses here: Saddlebred Rescue Angel Network


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Here's my friend Regina's saddlebred. I've ridden her a couple times (she's like a DREAM, hard to get to canter though).

As you can see I love taking pics of her


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Ladydreamer, thanks for posting the info. on that. We will be looking into that in the near future.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have ridden one saddlebred so far. She was a "rescue" who's breeder/owner tried to force her to do saddleseat for almost 12 years, before giving up on her, and throwing her out in pasture, then finally a couple years later trying to sell her. Her name is Annabelle's Dream if I remember correctly, and she was very scared when I rode her, as she wasn't sure if I was gonna get after her and make her gait or not. Personally I've never really had a huge urge to go show a gaited saddlebred, but I would like at least once to get on a good saddleseat saddlebred, and see what its like, and I like trying everything at least once, and obviously if I like the style of riding, doing it again. Unfortunately I don't actually know anyone who owns a Saddlebred in San Diego CA that I could ride lol. They def. are flashy though, and I do like flashy horses.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

This is Jackpot. He isn't mine, but he I still love him to death. Sweetest horse ever.  I'm not sure how old he is, I think somewhere around three or four.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

dressagebelle said:


> I have ridden one saddlebred so far. She was a "rescue" who's breeder/owner tried to force her to do saddleseat for almost 12 years, before giving up on her, and throwing her out in pasture, then finally a couple years later trying to sell her. Her name is Annabelle's Dream if I remember correctly, and she was very scared when I rode her, as she wasn't sure if I was gonna get after her and make her gait or not. Personally I've never really had a huge urge to go show a gaited saddlebred, but I would like at least once to get on a good saddleseat saddlebred, and see what its like, and I like trying everything at least once, and obviously if I like the style of riding, doing it again. *Unfortunately I don't actually know anyone who owns a Saddlebred in San Diego CA* _*that I could ride*_ lol. They def. are flashy though, and I do like flashy horses.


:shock: :shock: :shock:

Scripps Mirimar Ranch, aka Michele MacFarlane, is in San Diego. She has the most exquisite Pintos in the World. They are exibited in large parades across the country, and have even performed in the Opening Ceremonies at the Olympics. She is one of the TOP Saddlebred Trainers in the world. Saddlebred Trainers are usually pretty open and like to show off just as much as the horses do, so I would say give them a call and see if you can set up a tour to check 'em out. What is the worst that could happen, they say no.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Paradocs Day Ja Vu "Judi"
Oh Heavenly Day x Royal Crest's Rockette (by Sultan's Great Day)
































<<Haha funny tail
Balerina Del Cielo "Greta"
Oh Heavenly Day x Royal Crest's Rockette (by Sultan's Great Day)

























Paradocs Genie "Genie"
Kabuki x Seize the Moment (by Manhattan Supreme)









Paradocs Whatzapnin? "Zap"
Kabuki x Royal Crest's Rockette (by Sultan's Great Day)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

umm... I'm not on my computer so I didnt post a lot... believe me theres waaayyyy more lol.


----------



## breeze (Jun 4, 2009)

pretty horse!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Flashy dudes. I love the backyard ones. Don't normally like the show look but is cool once in a while.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I've always wanted an American Saddlebred.

Unfortunatly, that is only because I like the outfits and saddles, not a big fan of their gaits.

But gawsh, are they gorgeous or what?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Yeah, I'd hate to expect a gait and get a trot! Agg.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Saddlebreds are not gaited horses unlike tennessee walkers and paso finos who are born naturally gaited. The saddlebred is not naturally gaited, it must be taught to pace or rack, therefor it is not a gaited breed. They trot. I dont like it when people call them gaited. -.-


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ I've always heard they are gaited so I automatically asumed that the book-writers were right.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

well I've bred and shown and worked with them all my life and I can assure you they aren't naturally born gaited. They must be trained to rack.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

That is sad 
How are they trained? Hobbles?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

na. it just takes a lot of controlling their gait so they dont break into a trot. They do two gaits, the slow gait and the rack. The rack is basically a quickened version of the slow gait. It usually takes a few weeks to train. No hobbles.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well that's good but I'll bet they have a ruined mouth afterward with all the pullin' and tuggin'! Ha. Maybe not..


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Saddlebreds are not gaited horses unlike tennessee walkers and paso finos who are born naturally gaited. The saddlebred is not naturally gaited, it must be taught to pace or rack, therefor it is not a gaited breed. They trot. I dont like it when people call them gaited. -.-


Sorry. I didn't know....

=/


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

:shock: I think I'm in love. Saddlebreds are gorgeous! Wow I nevr really got into them but they are really pretty. They seem so tall and proud. I have one question do Saddlebreds get very tall? I saw one next to me getting ready for a show and it seem to be a GIANT.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Well that's good but I'll bet they have a ruined mouth afterward with all the pullin' and tuggin'! Ha. Maybe not..


thats why when training you try to stay away from tough bits and try to use friendly little snaffle bits. And of course most of the speed changing should also come from your seat, not just your reins. I mainly use the reins to set the head, I use my seat and legs for speed control.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Cremello said:


> :shock: I think I'm in love. Saddlebreds are gorgeous! Wow I nevr really got into them but they are really pretty. They seem so tall and proud. I have one question do Saddlebreds get very tall? I saw one next to me getting ready for a show and it seem to be a GIANT.


I work with a mare, Greta, who is 16.3hh. They usually go from 15.2-17. I mean, theyre usually in the 16 hands range.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

HI LovesTheSaddlebreds! Thanks for contributing!  I agree with you on the whole gaited thing. That bugs me greatly. Our horses have the natural ability to be able to LEARN the gaits. There are a very rare few who like to amble more than anything, and there are some that once you teach them to rack that is all they want to do. A horse that is chosen to learn the extra gaits are chosen on a long list of qualities that he must possess before the time is put in to train them. Looks and how they move play a big role. Five gaited Saddlebreds generally lack the refinement of a three gaited or park Saddlebred. And while the Three Gaited division has that gaited word in there, it only means that the horse will only perform at the Walk Trot and Canter. Five Gaited horses are the epitome of versatile. 

As for size, there are ASB Ponies, but they are not too common. There are areas of the United States that promote the smaller Saddlebreds.

I have been at the Lexington Jr League Saddlebred Show ALL week long, every session, and I must reiterate: I freaking love the American Saddlebred. They are such an amazing breed. They are gorgeous, exuberant, exciting, great movers, inspiring, and I NEVER get tired of watching them. I literally could watch them all day every day and then go home and play with my own. I actually did this this week. They are such an addicting animal. They have a quality, a presence, and an image that is solely their own. 

Here are proofs from the Lexington Jr. League Show. It was an AMAZING week. The competition was strong and promising.: Howard Schatzberg Photography - Proofs

And to keep the thread going, here are a few more of mine:
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...5_79426646289_565316289_2145432_2911481_n.jpg

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v3743/105/124/565316289/n565316289_2245432_4137145.jpg

We like to start our relationships young.
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...0_104295601289_565316289_2547542_777098_n.jpg

Yeah, that's me.
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...6_99553121289_565316289_2461703_8171096_n.jpg

One of my favorite Saddlebreds.
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v216/105/124/565316289/n565316289_1118071_5795.jpg


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

LadyDreamer said:


> Okay, here is my love.
> 
> He is most definitely NOT a good example of the breed image wise, but he has that great Saddlebred Temperament. That is the only thing he has going for him. But that is okay with me.
> 
> Even the ugly ones need love too.


He's not ugly, he's adorable! If you want to see a ugly horse I can show you one.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh I have seen plenty of ugly ones. Danny is just not that pretty. He is quite possibly the ugliest one on the farm. Can't hold a flame to his brother. But nevertheless, he has one of the BEST temperaments you could ever ask for in a horse.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The ones that aren't the prettiest are almost always the best. Pretty is as pretty does.


----------

